# Sicilian: ’nnacchianò



## Trosa

Ciao

Take a look at this, please:

Minchia, si ’*nnacchianò *Masino.

Any idea? Grazie


----------



## Blackman

This is probably Sicilian dialect. Sorry, I haven't got a clue....


----------



## joanvillafane

My online Sicilian dictionary has annagghiari as "afferrare" - does this help?


----------



## Trosa

I have a friend that might know, then I let you know, thanks.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

_Acchianare_ in siciliano significa _salire_.
Potrebbe essere _se ne acchianò_, cioè _se ne salì_, _saltò su_ Masino?


----------



## Sicilian Girl

Trosa said:


> Ciao
> 
> Take a look at this, please:
> 
> Minchia, si ’*nnacchianò *Masino.
> 
> Any idea? Grazie


Litterally, that would mean "F***, Masino went up!". Where did he go "up"? The stairs? To Heaven? In a car? 

It would help to have more context.


----------

